# WUSV Results



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

WUSV Results: http://www.wusvwm2012.at/images/stories/Beitrag/Ergebnisliste/MITTWOCH_3.PDF


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Go team USA!!!!! Especially cheering for Tommy. Hope he cranks out score like that the rest of the week!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thursday's results:
http://www.wusvwm2012.at/images/stories/Beitrag/Ergebnisliste/DONNERSTAG_4.PDF


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks Art - lots of very good tracking apparently!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Rhonda's doing a nice job thus far.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Rhonda is doing AWESOME!!! Gabor watched her work today. Dog is truly powerful, intense and Rhonda's handling was superb.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Go Chile!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad sean and art are doin good, hopefully my pup will be like his dad


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Final Results:

http://www.wusvwm2012.at/images/stories/Beitrag/Ergebnisliste/ENDERGEBNIS_1.PDF


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congratulations to Slovakia for winning the WUSV as a country....Germany second and Belgium third....great job by all!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Final Results:
> 
> http://www.wusvwm2012.at/images/stories/Beitrag/Ergebnisliste/ENDERGEBNIS_1.PDF


Anybody have the web site URL for the WUSV 2012 trial?

I thought there was one and i saw it, but now cannot find it. I can find a site for the 2011 show but none for 2012.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Weltunion der Schäferhundvereine (WUSV), e.V: 2012


----------

